# Mudland



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*Just saw they are officially closed for business*


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*chit*

Just got the message sent to me........ 10 minutes from the house this sucks! They were working on a lot of improvements. rv sites, showers, etc... I woner what happened.

Hey Hotrod I know you have the story speak up my friend.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Their Facebook post this morning said ... "We are officially closed for business, thank you to all the people that came out and had a good time. I will leave this post up through the weekend then will be deleting facebook for good on monday. Please visit your local parks DSO, xtreme, brazos bend and or sugar hill ORP".


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Not starting a rumor just wondering if Pearland Drainage District had anything to do with it seeing as how that drainage ditch was getting torn up?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

It wasnt the ditch. Their overhead was 23k a month. 15k a month note alone for 5 yrs


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*alot*



Hotrod said:


> It wasnt the ditch. Their overhead was 23k a month. 15k a month note alone for 5 yrs


At 10.00 a person that takes a whole lot of people!!!! 
with that amount of overhead I am surprised they even try to make a go of it.

Hey what about that razor they were giving me on the 4th..... guess you are gonna tell me that ain't happening either!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

That sux them mojados at the little store are gonna miss looking at all them lil gals!!:lmao


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dabossgonzo said:


> At 10.00 a person that takes a whole lot of people!!!!
> with that amount of overhead I am surprised they even try to make a go of it.
> 
> Hey what about that razor they were giving me on the 4th..... guess you are gonna tell me that ain't happening either!


Yup, I still have my tickets lol



dbarham said:


> That sux them mojados at the little store are gonna miss looking at all them lil gals!!:lmao


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

I lost my ticket, guess it doesn't matter anymore. I was nice to have a place close by but at least we still have other places to ride.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

So your saying 23k a month overhead on top of the 15k? I've never been to one of those parks or that one but what kind of overhead do you have on a place like that? How many people a day do you think they had?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

23 total. 15 was monthly note. The rest was insurance, operating costs


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, I'd figure the insurance would be sky high. So You think they ever averaged 200 people on Friday, Saturdays, Sundays? Just doing a quick calculation if they could average that many people for those 3 days for an entire month they would gross 30k.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

That didn't last long! 
So what are they going to do with the place now? 

Also just curious why you would only take out a 5 year note on a piece of property that expensive? Aren't they still stuck with that note and now no income to help cover it?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Kris was Po'd when he found out how they financed the property and the payment terms


----------

